# Do You Think You Will Get A Boyfriend/Girlfriend In 2018?



## Throwaway157728

Do you think you will get a boyfriend or girlfriend in 2018?


----------



## Mycenaean

No. I haven't had a girlfriend and sex since 2010... And I don't think I ever will again...


----------



## EarthDominator

No, I won't, nor will I ever. Since, girls do not really prefer monsters.


----------



## Evo1114

Nah. My dating days are over.


----------



## Sus y

Maybe? If I find someone who's nice, patiente enough, cope with my oddness and don't mind me to be chubby lol, mayyyyyyyyyyyybeee.... who knows!


----------



## noonecares

I will just be optimistic and say I will


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can't wait for the year "never ever" to come so I could finally have a girlfriend.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Maybe. I'll get back to you.


----------



## firewatch93

Girlfriend? I'm hoping I can just get a friend in 2018.


----------



## Tabris

I highly doubt it


----------



## tehuti88

Of course not.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

No.


----------



## A Void Ant

Nope.


----------



## ravens

No.


----------



## alienbird

Nah, but I'll live. I have distractions and my cat. 
Have to be realistic. I doubt there is anyone out there who will ever 'get me' as a person.


----------



## Evelin N

Finding the ideal partner is not going to be easy........

People so busy with their own life's and i really don't feel like chatting girls up. 

I fantasise quite regularly about having my dream girlfriend and waking up next to her, caressing her and having affection.

But seriously people are awkward (including myself)

Relationships is like owning a dog, they need constant attention.....

Then again if i had my dream girl, i would want her constant attention


----------



## Karsten

Grand said:


> Nah, but I'll live. I have distractions and my cat.
> Have to be realistic. I doubt there is anyone out there who will ever 'get me' as a person.


Same.


----------



## roxslide

Idk. I am going to try my best though. At the very least I want to get new friends.


----------



## discoveryother

almost certainly. 96% likely. yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I Am/Was In A Relationship In 2018"

you included an option for time travellers, cool.


----------



## Cashel

Probably not.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## SilentLyric

I already have one so I'm good, mate.


----------



## cybernaut

No.
I have sh^t that I need to pay off and have many things about myself that I need to be worrying about in these next few months. Why waste my time.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> No.


:hug :crying:


----------



## Mousey9

andy1984thesecond said:


> almost certainly. 96% likely. yes.


good luck with her.


Persephone The Dread said:


> "I Am/Was In A Relationship In 2018"
> 
> you included an option for time travellers, cool.


everyone has a time-turner these days.


----------



## bad baby

geraltofrivia said:


> I can't wait for the year "never ever" to come so I could finally have a girlfriend.


your theme song:


----------



## riverbird

I don't see it happening but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

No. I think I have a better chance of sprouting wings.


----------



## xxDark Horse

ya bros, i'll be hangin with my gurl Jaquesha who I met at mcdonalds. She got like 3 kids.


----------



## Fruitcake

I'm gonna get ten boyfriends and probably no girlfriends. But hopefully one of the boyfriends will dress up as my girlfriend. I don't know why boyfriends never seem to want to crossdress when they're so into lesbianism.


----------



## starfire1997

Just some encouragement guys.

I struggle with this too. I have never had a boyfriend, never even been kissed. But there is so much more to life than having a girlfriend/boyfriend. Being kind to others and even just loving your own family means more. You can be an absolutely terrible person and be in a relationship. It doesn't say anything about your worth.

I know it's easier said then done, writing this I'm trying to convince myself as well that it's ok. And if we aren't in a relationship by next year, hey, at least we can all be single together for Valentines ❤
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

^^ aww


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> :hug :crying:


Thank you for being so kind. :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Assuming I gain some confidence, start actively trying to date, get a job, get my driver’s license, revamp my wardrobe, & move out...possibly. More than likely not though


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Fruitcake said:


> I don't know why boyfriends never seem to want to crossdress when they're so into lesbianism.


This is ****ing genius and I'm totally going to do it in my next life where I have a girlfriend.


----------



## 917554

Most certainly not. Been single my whole life. Don't think someone will just pop out of nowhere.


----------



## Sus y

Persephone The Dread said:


> "I Am/Was In A Relationship In 2018"
> 
> you included an option for time travellers, cool.


I love this! As you got your time machine, please send me to the past, maybe I can fix some mistakes and come back to the 2018 with my boyfriend.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fruitcake said:


> I'm gonna get ten boyfriends and probably no girlfriends. But hopefully one of the boyfriends will dress up as my girlfriend. I don't know why boyfriends never seem to want to crossdress when they're so into lesbianism.


Right? Or something about cute guys should crossdress whether they like lesbians or not.



geraltofrivia said:


> This is ****ing genius and I'm totally going to do it in my next life where I have a girlfriend.


Too far off start now while competition is low.



Sus y said:


> I love this! As you got your time machine, please send me to the past, maybe I can fix some mistakes and come back to the 2018 with my boyfriend.


Actually I don't have a time machine sadly, I was just pointing out that it was nice that they included an option for time travellers. I think travelling to the future would probably help you more.


----------



## wmu'14

HollowAraman said:


> Most certainly not. Been single my whole life. Don't think someone will just pop out of nowhere.


You never know.


----------



## 917554

I'm pessimistic to avoid disappointment


----------



## wmu'14

HollowAraman said:


> I'm pessimistic to avoid disappointment


Oh I know that feels in regards to this..................I don't think you have to though. You don't know if you will or not.


----------



## Dane

Highly unlikely. 

But stranger things have happened.


----------



## MrQuiet76

not a chance in hell


----------



## tea111red

it will probably just be another year full of failure.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Maybe, I'm honestly not sure. I know I can't predict the future, lol.

I normally do my own thing until the right person comes along. I've never been desperate to try to find a relationship because that's not healthy.

I'd rather find love when I'm least expecting it without expecting too much out of others.


----------



## teuton

I'm sure I will, I have my master evil plan ready ! 0


----------



## SplendidBob

Ok odds, getting a fair bit of attention at least. Optimistically gone with yes. Forgetting the entire notion of finding someone that would be a good match for now :lol.


----------



## SusanStorm

I don't know. Feeling quite pessimistic about it right now. It also feels weird to think about meeting someone and falling in love.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I'm optimistic every year and I aint got no action. So no it will be another year of lonliness for me

But lately i've been thinking...the thought of being bounded almost chained to someone is something i can not fathom. I quite like and value my freedom. I dont think i would wanna change that.


----------



## 629753

I don't want one


----------



## xxDark Horse

everybody's putting no haha


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'd have to make a lot of life changes for that to happen. Hopefully I can make those changes next year, but regardless, I don't expect to find myself in a relationship.


----------



## tea111red

no.  :cry


----------



## Eternal Solitude

I need to sort some of my mental issues first... too much of a loose cannon at the moment.


----------



## Oceanic815

Probably not but I don't put much effort into that sort of thing. And like the above user, I have a lot of things to work on myself. Though, many things can happen in a year.


----------



## 8888

No, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Scaptain

Probably not but I don't really care about it.


----------



## Suede1971

I don't really care, i enjoy being single.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not weary yet so why not. Then again, if I go by the fact that anything can happen, I must accept the fact that nothing can happen. And I'm ok with that.
Realistically, I'd probably bet against it happening.. But then again, it's not really something that just happens, as in it appears out of thin air or happenstance.


----------



## SplendidBob

I think probably not now. I feel kinda fatigued and exhausted by things. I get too attached to people too easily and just don't have the energy for going through this kind of wringer repeatedly.

I would give the cliche'd answer of having to sort myself out first, but I don't really care about that, I just haven't got the mental reserves to go through all of the bull****. I will content myself with being a person that women look at a lot in the gym, or consider having affairs with, or something.


----------



## ShadowOne

BrokenUglyDoll said:


> I'm surprised at the number of people who say they've dated, had a significant other, or have been intimate in the past - but they can't do that anymore. What happened?


I'm kind of in that group. There's a few aspects to it

Just because you happened to be with someone for a bit doesn't mean you'll feel good enough for anyone else. I still don't feel good/interesting enough for anyone. Being broken up with just fuels that fire. And transitioning from friend to more than friend is still impossible, especially if you don't feel good enough for your interests to be reciprocated

Also for my situation personally, there's times where it really feels like there's a strong possibility the person didn't like you all that much and mainly liked having someone care about them, and the idea behind a SO and not really the person themself

Experience helps and I'm less ignorant of what a relationship involves, but it doesn't really help if you're still weird and ****

Totally agree with the media stuff. I hate how most movies need a romance story involved. It's super lazy to me and just there because studies say they'll sell more tickets if it's in the movie


----------



## Sky Blue

50/50 whether or not we're going to stay together. We've already been on a break, and things have marginally improved, but who knows if it's going to keep going. 

If we break up I have no idea how I'm supposed to meet anyone else because I'm not using online dating.


----------



## pillarsofcreation

I don't think so.


----------



## anxietyconquerer

Yes and I believe the same can happen for everyone here. 

I've conquered my anxiety and I'm able to date the type of quality girls that I want now.

The key thing for all of us is to remember the Law of Attraction. You attract who you are.

If you're a lazy person, you'll attract a lazy significant other into your life. If you're a fashionably dressed person, you'll attract a fashionably dressed person in your life. So on and so forth.

it'll take time but as long as you make a commitment to yourself to improve your life daily (exercise, diet, reading good books on mindset and attitude, etc), you'll find that significant partner will come into your life in no time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

No.


----------



## komorikun

Where did the 2017 thread go?


----------



## Loosh

Snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Maybe. We shall see.


----------



## cookies4me

Perhaps. 

I think coming to terms with the fact that I have anxiety and I'm an introvert, and blah blah blah also means knowing that things will never happen instantly for me. Everything is gradual onset, friendships especially take a long time to develop. Someone might instantly become friends with another person after one hang out but for me, it takes more than that. That means, it could take a potential suitor multiple hangouts before they realize they could be attracted to me. Unfortunately, it never happens at once and it can't. I'd like to know if you agree, but I think people are not instantly attracted to shy or anxious people. Anyways, my point is, I know that I'm not even close to making/having friendships with people who I could possibly date. And if/when I do meet them I know it might take another several month before anything could happen


----------



## Scarecrow4774

Maybe. Not really sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Not now lol

Edit: I thought this said 2017 never mind lol.


----------



## railcar82594

Probably not.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Of course not. Why would 2018 be any different than the last 42 years of my life?


----------



## caelle

I hope so. I'm gonna try to work hard on improving myself so that I feel comfortable and confident enough to put myself out there.


----------



## Classified

The first cute girl that asks me out can claim me. Although they would have to move to Ohio.


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Not now lol
> 
> Edit: I thought this said 2017 never mind lol.


There was a 2017 thread for this same topic right?


----------



## seekshallfind

Been looking soooooo long, I forgot that women exit.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> There was a 2017 thread for this same topic right?


Yeah


----------



## xxDark Horse

waterfairy said:


> I already found my boo a few months ago :mushy I didn't think I would either. Remember guys, it might happen when you least expect it.


You found boo?


----------



## Suede1971

Throwaway157728 said:


> Do you think you will get a boyfriend or girlfriend in 2018?


----------



## Welliwonder

Well... 2018 is right around the corner so I can’t be so sure but I am forever hopeful I’ll find someone like me. It can’t be impossible as big as this world is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also since I didn't actually answer the question no, it's incredibly unlikely if not impossible.


----------



## The Library of Emma

seekshallfind said:


> Been looking soooooo long, I forgot that women exit.


----------



## SofaKing

Get one or keep one?

Title should be...Will you get and keep a BF/GF by the end of 2018?


----------



## discoveryother

waterfairy said:


> I already found my boo a few months ago :mushy I didn't think I would either. Remember guys, it might happen when you least expect it.


aw congrats. enjoy your time together


----------



## SilentLyric

no, but not like I will want anyone anyways.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> Get one or keep one?
> 
> Title should be...Will you get and keep a BF/GF by the end of 2018?


That would be too much of a challenge! I'm sure I could get a bf for 2018, not so sure if I could keep the thing going more than a week lol, or a day? an hour? 30 minutes? nope... err 5 minutes? :O Nope... maybe not even that lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Nope.


----------



## probably offline

Fruitcake said:


> I'm gonna get ten boyfriends and probably no girlfriends. But hopefully one of the boyfriends will dress up as my girlfriend. *I don't know why boyfriends never seem to want to crossdress when they're so into lesbianism.*


It's just plain rude is what it is.

edit: @OP: I'm already in a relationship


----------



## Downy

So are any of you using online dating like tinder or other sites to help with this? I'm not but just curious to see if anyone here does?
There is nothing wrong with me other than my confidence to get out there. My weakness i hate going out alone. To shops ect. I can go for 1k to 6k runs by myself as i am constantly moving. I see running by yourself in the streets as normal as people drive by and watch. But for some reason just going in to a shop to buy a loaf of bread alone I struggle to do. I go to bed saying yeah I'll do this tomorrow but never do.
With that said. I won't find anyone if I stay locked up in my jail cell house.


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> That would be too much of a challenge! I'm sure I could get a bf for 2018, not so sure if I could keep the thing going more than a week lol, or a day? an hour? 30 minutes? nope... err 5 minutes? :O Nope... maybe not even that lol.


It sure feels that way!


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Those days of fairy-tale fantasies are over for me.

Someone once told me that dating is simply seeking someone you're compatible with. I used to think that was the wrong way to think and I condemned him somewhat. Go me, the teen me.

Anyhow, these days I don't want to date unless I truly see a future with someone. I've only recently started becoming happy and suddenly, I have all these hobbies I want to try and the world to see! Who has time for a bf?? Well, I'm not bragging. Relationships are over-rated. I had gone through very bad relationships, hence mayhaps they knocked those pink-rimmed glasses clean off my face.


----------



## mt moyt

yes!!!!!

at least, saying yes will give me a chance better than if i said no


----------



## twitchy666

*WOW!*



Mycenaean said:


> No. I haven't had a girlfriend and sex since 2010... And I don't think I ever will again...


my last was 2010, exactly!

best ever was 2007! lots before.

all the same as jobs, employers, career? over

no recovery.

we need everything to be perfect always all time every day? one type of gap of any duration, life over? easy to establish how deep the loss builds up to a pinnacle

all humans must be the best of the best

scared of staying alive


----------



## Plasma

Not anytime soon. I'm working on improving myself in the meantime, but I'll stay optimistic and hope that one day she'll come along.


----------



## Rachel NG

Not interested, I've got other things to do.


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> yes!!!!!
> 
> at least, saying yes will give me a chance better than if i said no


The secret? something? or just a good attitude? if the first then...
Fine! I'm winning the lottery without play it. :laugh:


----------



## truant

They don't make men that desperate.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> It sure feels that way!


Yeah, it's more like a thought than a fact, of course, most of those kind of thoughts/beliefs are based on previews experiences' results or conclusions, for such they are not always true, they could be biased. Still knowing this doesn't change my perspective, but it can be changed anyway, rewiring all myself lol or maybe just need to born again, which I hope doesn't exist.


----------



## mt moyt

Sus y said:


> The secret? something? or just a good attitude? if the first then...
> Fine! I'm winning the lottery without play it. :laugh:


id like 50% please


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Having friends is fine, but I just want to be alone. I just can never see myself in any romantic setting.


----------



## buckwheats

bf plz


----------



## Johnny Walker

I hope so :smile2:


----------



## buckwheats

wait no bf plz. i take it back. i need to delete that post. didn't mean it. im a boy. stop. help.


----------



## wmu'14

No I will never be in a relationship :cry :cry :cry


----------



## tea111red

a bf named Pie, yes.


----------



## Wren611

Lmao no. Been there, done that, got the scars to prove it.

It would be nice to find someone... nice, but I'm not mentally stable enough to cope with all that again, and I don't know when I will be. I'm certainly not looking or hoping for anything, as such. Also, who'd wanna cope with me? I know what I'm like, and I'm a nightmare.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

No I won't. I just got out of a relationship, and still nowhere near over it..I ****ed it up because of my anxiety and it's going to take a long time for me to come to terms with that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> a bf named Pie, yes.


I wonder if he knows my boyfriends, Ben & Jerry.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wonder if he knows my boyfriends, Ben & Jerry.


I think he's hung out w/ them a few times...said they all had fun together.


----------



## notBlair

Only if 2018 is the year hell freezes over.


----------



## SplendidBob

I think I have just gone totally grossed out by the idea of sex again thanks to OCD, so that's almost certainly a no.


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> I think I have just gone totally grossed out by the idea of sex again thanks to OCD, so that's almost certainly a no.


STDs or?


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> STDs or?


Yeh, that's the ocd part of it, but its more of a general disgust / grossness thing I suppose. Sex drive feels like the lowest it's ever been.


----------



## ravens

Of course not.


----------



## TryingToBeBrave

No. It would be nice if I met someone, but it's not a priority this year.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't know.

It's not a focus. It shouldn't be a focus. It will lead to not-so-smart decisions.

I just work on myself and go from there.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

possibly by the year 2020


----------



## ShadowOne

After THE breakup, it still feels almost impossible to call another person a girlfriend. To the point that getting over that hump.is a huge roadblock

It's partly because it's foreign. And partly because the breakup made me feel like most connections aren't reliable. Like no matter how close I get to someone I still feel a degree of "they could just get tired of everything"

It's also hard not to think about the other paths in life you can take and how different they'd be. And you can't take one path and backtrack to the other path. So I have commitment problems too

But I need to get over it


----------



## Pricklepillows

Staying optimistic.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

No.


----------



## Sus y

I'll write in this thread everyday I feel optimistic, despite whatever I said before lol.


----------



## tea111red

yep, and his name will be George Glass.


----------



## Tabris

Nah. Too ugly.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> yep, and his name will be George Glass.


:lol


----------



## Bbpuff

ima catch myself a hubby :troll


----------



## Lord Scaphy

Unsure. Depends if I can really put myself out there.


----------



## Sus y

Bbpuff said:


> ima catch myself a hubby :troll


This was funny and somewhat cute at the same time lol.


----------



## 0589471

tea111red said:


> yep, and his name will be George Glass.


:clap I have to start using that one lol


----------



## Lostbeauties

It would definitely be nice if I met a nice guy who I could see as a potential bf, but who knows really, it would be great if it could be this year! if not fingers crossed for next yr.


----------



## coeur_brise

Well, considering I'd like a late but am not putting myself out there, I'm going to put my batting average as very low (or high, whichever's worse). I'm open to dates where they don't see the crazy but when the crazy comes out, I'm jumping ship. Heh.


----------



## KotaBear96

50/50 chance


----------



## Smallfry

By a small miracle maybe


----------



## ThatGuy11200

Perhaps. But I don't get many opportunities to meet new people, and the women I do meet are usually in relationships already.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Smallfry hi  - long time no see, hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I might at least try for a second and then give up again


----------



## SplendidBob

Canadian Brotha said:


> I might at least try for a second and then give up again


It's hard work, and exhausting irl. Finding compatible people, then them being single, then them not being totally insane (that's more a function of me meeting new people with mental health problems though), then actually the process which is just an anxiety and potential judgement fest.

About the best I am able to do these days is try to put myself out there in life and hope my nice hair and beard attracts someone. Age is getting to be an issue in my case though as well, very few single people, and a smaller number of those I am compatible with.

Exhausting.


----------



## versikk

no but hopefully I will have had a date at least.

I just catch myself continuously forgetting the fact that I need to take action in order to get somewhere.

I keep dreaming about meeting some cute, fxxd up individual and sharing minds until death... but i'll never find one if I don't look.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

splendidbob said:


> It's hard work, and exhausting irl. Finding compatible people, then them being single, then them not being totally insane (that's more a function of me meeting new people with mental health problems though), then actually the process which is just an anxiety and potential judgement fest.
> 
> About the best I am able to do these days is try to put myself out there in life and hope my nice hair and beard attracts someone. Age is getting to be an issue in my case though as well, very few single people, and a smaller number of those I am compatible with.
> 
> Exhausting.


You definitely have to invest a lot into the search and then into maintaining something that takes & if you've not been in a regular habit of it then it's easy to just stick to being single over the exhausting trial/error of it all


----------



## versikk

Canadian Brotha said:


> maintaining something that takes


?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

versikk said:


> ?


Maintaining a mutual connection


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Still a no.


----------



## versikk

Canadian Brotha said:


> Maintaining a mutual connection


Ah, ye.

Indeed.


----------



## Overdrive

no, it's some rare materials to find these days.


----------



## Freefall012

She asked me to wait until she finishes college... and this year is her final. She told all her friends that she's serious about me, so i can only wait and see if she lives up to her promise.


----------



## mynameismera

If I could even get a single date this year (no matter how bad it is), it would be a freaking miracle. Just the experience may be enough for me. Or a kiss, just a kiss perhaps? Ah, to be getting older and more desperate and lowering your standards. 

On the flip side, my equally forever alone, shy, anxious, never-dated-once-in-his-life, younger brother may be getting an arranged marriage this year. At least it is an option for him, unlike me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Still a no. Like I said, not good enough.


----------



## Virgo

I officially have a boyfriend in 2018 :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Virgo said:


> I officially have a boyfriend in 2018 :mushy


Awesome. 

It is good to see you happy.


----------



## Sus y

Virgo said:


> I officially have a boyfriend in 2018 :mushy


:clap :yay


----------



## Great Expectations

yes


----------



## The Linux Guy

I vote no because as long as my life continues down the road it is. And I don't see anyway of changing my destiny. I will die alone. And it will be no fault of my own.


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> Still a no. Like I said, not good enough.


I sincerely hope that turns around for you. :hug It's still early in the year


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> I sincerely hope that turns around for you. :hug It's still early in the year


Thank you for your kind words. 

My life doesn't allow me to.


----------



## ravens

No since I've never tried to get a girlfriend and always felt that I've never had much to offer anybody.


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> My life doesn't allow me to.


I'm sorry to hear


----------



## forever in flux

HELL NO!

This year I will be mostly doing goats


----------



## IcedOver

Not looking for a girlfriend, just the most casual connection. I don't think that will happen either.


----------



## Shy Ostrich

Getting a boyfriend or girlfriend is a long shot, I'm just hoping to make a friend.


----------



## DJAshton

Absolutely no chance, slowly getting used to that now.


----------



## SunshineSam218

It's possible. I'm not going to say yes or no, cause the thing is I truly don't know. I hate laying my cards down on the table and than end up disappointed later on. So I sort of do my own thing and keep myself busy until that day comes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm sorry to hear


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## wittyusernamehere

Meh most likely not. I'm focusing more on working on myself this year. Romantic relationships aren't high up on my list of priorities.


----------



## Mystical95

Not really. I spent my teen years up to now without a boyfriend, so not anytime soon, plus I can survive without one for another decade.


----------



## SplendidBob

forever in flux said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> This year I will be mostly doing goats


Was planning on doing a goat based summer tour of the UK, all the varieties. I wonder if we can get enough people up for it and do them as a large group?


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> Was planning on doing a goat based summer tour of the UK, all the varieties. I wonder if we can get enough people up for it and do them as a large group?


lol a goat gangbang? Sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## SplendidBob

forever in flux said:


> lol a goat gangbang? Sounds like a wonderful idea!


Sick.

I just meant going around the UK and stroking them nicely or something.


----------



## 3stacks

I highly doubt anyone would like me.


----------



## naes

Yes, no, who cares rlly lol.


----------



## Denob

Nope just keeping to myself


----------



## xxDark Horse

will make a poll at the end of 2018 to see who got a boyfriend/girlfriend


----------



## TheClown7

Let me say, yes.


----------



## wyatt26x

LMAO.....no.


----------



## Yankees28

Its February and I don't got ****, i'll try to stay optimistic though.


----------



## In The Shade

No, never will.

Women aren't attracted to ugly guys, looks are the most important thing when it comes to attraction and if you aren't good looking then you are totally screwed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

In The Shade said:


> No, never will.
> 
> Women aren't attracted to ugly guys, looks are the most important thing when it comes to attraction and if you aren't good looking then you are totally screwed.


Never say never.

All pretty means is have women approaching, but not always the best women for that person.

Same happens to pretty women as well, not the best men for them.

You would most likely get a genuine, lovely woman who would look after you and you look after them (work as team).

Finding that person is the hardest part. More so if have SA and hardly leave the house.


----------



## In The Shade

ANX1 said:


> Never say never.
> 
> All pretty means is have women approaching, but not always the best women for that person.
> 
> Same happens to pretty women as well, not the best men for them.
> 
> You would most likely get a genuine, lovely woman who would look after you and you look after them (work as team).
> 
> Finding that person is the hardest part. More so if have SA and hardly leave the house.


Life doesn't work out that way for a guy unless hes extremely good looking. For me being extremely ugly is the biggest problem. I know a really good looking guy whos shy and the girls approach him and try to bring him out of his shell, I've seen it happen lots of times, hes got a chiselled jawline and well structured face the only things he hasn't got is confidence, social skills and hes not tall, hes rather short about 5'5 but the girls still love him and despite him being shy and unconfident hes f***ed lots of them and you know why?

Cos the girls have confidence in him because hes really good looking. The red pill is a hard pill to swallow and its very depressing knowing that extremely ugly guys like myself have to endure a brutal reality and miserable existence.

Take a look at this guy in the video below, even if he was the most confident extroverted man on the planet he wouldn't bag any women solely because of his looks, I mean look at how negatively they react when they see what he looks like.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yes, 90% likely. Looking for a better job, finishing losing weight, moving and relationships are my main focuses this year. Expecting to continue making good progress with everything. Would be unlikely if i don't have a relationship by years end. Working through my ****!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

In The Shade said:


> Life doesn't work out that way for a guy unless hes extremely good looking. For me being extremely ugly is the biggest problem. I know a really good looking guy whos shy and the girls approach him and try to bring him out of his shell, I've seen it happen lots of times, hes got a chiselled jawline and well structured face the only things he hasn't got is confidence, social skills and hes not tall, hes rather short about 5'5 but the girls still love him and despite him being shy and unconfident hes f***ed lots of them and you know why?
> 
> Cos the girls have confidence in him because hes really good looking. The red pill is a hard pill to swallow and its very depressing knowing that extremely ugly guys like myself have to endure a brutal reality and miserable existence.
> 
> Take a look at this guy in the video below, even if he was the most confident extroverted man on the planet he wouldn't bag any women solely because of his looks, I mean look at how negatively they react when they see what he looks like.


But there will be one woman who is his equal out there. Usually find the woman you like is much like yourself looks and personality wise.

I have seen men get gf and wifes. They are not supermodels. It just takes meeting the right woman.

But the thing is having your life in order (job, independent if possible).


----------



## Deviantmoon

I don't know what the future holds for me, but I am thinking no. I have never really taken the effort to have a relationship, and I sometimes have a hard time opening up.


----------



## xxDark Horse

In The Shade said:


> Take a look at this guy in the video below, even if he was the most confident extroverted man on the planet he wouldn't bag any women solely because of his looks, I mean look at how negatively they react when they see what he looks like.


Yeah but anybody can improve their appearance. The guy in the video can look a lot better if he puts in some effort.

For one thing, he needs to wear better clothes. Ditch the shirt and ditch the earrings. Those arne't doing him any favors at all. Avoid That's easily fixable. Avoid baggy shirts at all cost.

Lose some weight, lose body fat, get into shape and stand up straight.

He could go from a 4/10 to a 6/10 if he makes these improvements.

The point i'm trying to say is anybody can improve their appearance. You may not ever be "hot" but you can at least look a lot better if you start to care about yourself.


----------



## hypestyle

I hope to get a girlfriend before the end of the year, but I don't know. I still am facing lots of personal frustrations relating to school interests and finally getting a better job and moving out on my own.


----------



## JaegerLover217

I doubt it


----------



## Heebie Jeebie

I honestly hope I can because I know my personality can attract others, but the anxiety makes initiating nearly impossible. I tried to join a club today in uni, but I ended up just waiting 30 minutes for the meet to begin and then I just walked past the door to the room. Now here I am, back at my dorm, about to play Diablo 3 for the rest of the night. I really wish that there were some way to find people of the opposite gender who also have social anxiety that I could talk to, so that we can understand each other better.


----------



## dragneel803

Nope. I can't really keep a conversation with a guy. I get too anxious and nervous.


----------



## chrissyq3838

No


----------



## xxDark Horse

Only two more days until this poll closes, vote now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

No.


----------



## justJeremy

Man, all I want is a cute chubby girl to cuddle with while we watch terrible B-movies. Is that to much to ask?


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Probably not, but it would be Stellar if I did find someone, if not I guess I'll just keep on working on me.


----------



## xxDark Horse

i failed, on to next year.


----------



## SparklingWater

SparklingWater said:


> Yes, 90% likely. Looking for a better job, finishing losing weight, moving and relationships are my main focuses this year. Expecting to continue making good progress with everything. Would be unlikely if i don't have a relationship by years end. Working through my ****!


Awww, how adorably cute and delusional I was.


----------



## Solomoon

I had a great girlfriend but then I woke up. Maybe in 2019 I can get the dream to last longer.


----------

